# Eurus v. Zonda



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

I am looking at either of these wheelsets for my new build. Upon a little further research, it looks like the differences are the spokes and nipples, and that's about it. I will go with the 2-way fit of either, but I'm leaning towards saving the few hundred dollars at the expense of about 80 grams. Heck, I was planning on Athena 11 and the Eurus wheels, but I could get the Zondas and Chorus for near the same price; or Athena and Zondas and my wife will be happy... Thoughts?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I would prefer to have the nicer, lighter groupset to start with, knowing that at some point, a spare wheelset is possible or even probable. Whereas, it's hard to justify a groupset replacement or "upgrade".

I have Chorus11 and Shamal Ultra wheels, and I'm already "thinking" of a 2nd wheelset (65-70mm deep carbon rim) to use for races, or for hammerish fast & flat training rides. 

Athena and Chorus are functionally equivalent, just a slight weight & bling factor difference.

if I were to start over, I'd stick with Chorus, but maybe have bought Eurus wheels instead, and the $100-200 saved could have gone toward a second wheelset.

YMMV, lots of personal preference involved.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

IIRC Zonda's are made in Asia, but the Eurus is still made in Italy. It's possible that I just made that up, but I think that's right. It accounts for some of the difference in price.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

I have the newer (flat spoke, larger decal) version and the 2005 version of the Zonda's, and have been very happy. Neither set has needed to be trued, etc. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

You cannot go wrong with Eurus = strong, light, fast.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Have the Eurus going on three years now. Never have had to touch them. Bullet proof, comfy, fast and cool to look at.


----------



## ComesAtime (Dec 27, 2009)

mtbbmet said:


> IIRC Zonda's are made in Asia, but the Eurus is still made in Italy.* It's possible that I just made that up*, but I think that's right. It accounts for some of the difference in price.


It's more then possible


----------



## ComesAtime (Dec 27, 2009)

Neutron..


----------

